
Techzing 52 – StartupDigest - Cmccann7
http://techzinglive.com/?p=243
======
pietrofmaggi
"Justin and Jason speak with Chris McCann, co-founder of StartupDigest, about
how he’s turning a weekly email of local tech events into a fast growing and
profitable business."

<http://thestartupdigest.com/>

